# 12 week rainbow nub guesses



## maryanne1987

Had our scan today and have been put ahead to 12 weeks. The sonographer said there was a clear nub but she wasn't allowed to tell us what she thought. Anyone have a guess? Have more photos if needed. Not sure if the nub is visible on this one. I have no idea what to look for.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2450.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 19









IMG_2458.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 15


----------



## maryanne1987

Hopefully a less blurry shot. The pictures aren't photographing well.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2453.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Talia12

Boy


----------



## Talia12

Could you put the other photos up?


----------



## maryanne1987

Not sure if these are any better
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2471.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 11









IMG_2470.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Talia12

Hmm skull looks maybe more girly there. Haha I'm not much help clearly!


----------



## maryanne1987

:rofl: Haha thanks anyway! I don't mind either way but can't wait to find out now.


----------



## karoolia

I can't tell with these things at all, but jealous people were able to take a guess at all. My photos are pretty, but useless for guessing. Not that I can tell the difference!

I'm going to guess boy...for absolutely no reason because I'm terrible at this. Can't wait to find out for real. You do plan to find out right?


----------



## Talia12

I'm going to say boy because I don't think the tech would've said she knew but couldn't say if it looked like a girl. My sister was told the exact same thing at her 12 week scan, the tech said "I know what that is!" But didn't say what and he turned out to be a boy. :)


----------



## maryanne1987

A few people have said that it must be a boy because of that. Another boy would be lovely :)


----------



## maryanne1987

And yea we are 100% finding out. Can't wait :)


----------



## HappiestMom

Gonna go girl lol


----------



## pinkclouds

:blue:


----------



## maryanne1987

Thank you for all the guesses &#128578;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Boy guess :blue:


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Boy :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Just to update our little rainbow is a girl! Confirmed yesterday! So happy. Thanks for all the guesses everyone.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## Foreign Chick

:blue: nub!

Sorry for the loss of the twin :/

Congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## maryanne1987

Foreign Chick said:


> :blue: nub!
> 
> Sorry for the loss of the twin :/
> 
> Congrats on your pregnancy!

Comfirmed as a girl yesterday &#128578;
Thanks for the guess though.


----------



## Foreign Chick

maryanne1987 said:


> Foreign Chick said:
> 
> 
> :blue: nub!
> 
> Sorry for the loss of the twin :/
> 
> Congrats on your pregnancy!
> 
> Comfirmed as a girl yesterday &#128578;
> Thanks for the guess though.Click to expand...

Just now saw your update, didn't show at the time I posted... Tricky lil baby hehehe 

Congrats on team :pink:


----------

